# Trail cameras...



## Bocefus

Some of you guys post some pictures of deer (or other creatures) that you have taken with camera this year.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I just put mine up on Friday evening. I will go check it on Saturday morning. Hopefully I will have some pictures to post.

Darin


----------



## Tater639

For whatever reason, I am not savvy to this sites picture posting methods as I do not have a photo bucket account. I've only gotten pics so far of coyote, raccoons, and does.


----------



## surfchunker

photobucket is free you just have to register


----------



## Tater639

Yep, still don't care for it... Got a pic of a 10 pt 1 1/2 year old, wish I could find it's daddy!


----------



## runincode




----------



## Dewy

*G2 Buck*


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Dewy said:


>


Dang nice deer. Looks like a young one to. If he came close to me after this Saturday he would not age another day.


----------



## Dewy

We are figuring him at 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 years old. If he gets lucky he may see 4 1/2. He is an urban area deer as is this big boy below. Only got a few pictures of this guy but he is worth spending some time going after and he definetely has some years on him.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums...8/DarinS115/?action=view&current=ec3d1980.jpg


Did that work?


----------



## bstarling

http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj608/DarinS115/ec3d1980.jpg

should now


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Thanks Bill!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Finally figured it out.










This one needs killing before it reproduces.

Darin


----------



## Dewy

Thats a nice 8 Darin. Good luck getting him!


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I saw him and 4 other bucks eating soybeans a few weeks ago. I watched them feed for at least 15 minutes. They were approx 100 yards away. The 8 point was not the biggest. I got a picture of him and another buck. The 8 point above is a young deer. Look at the body size difference in the first picture of the 8 point and the other deer in the same picture. The one of the left is much larger than the 8 point and it is farther away from the camera. The body size is huge. Much larger deer than the 8 point.
You just can't see his antlers. I am thinking it has already shed it's velvet and the infared flash does not pic them up well.

Darin


----------



## 10NKO

Thanks for posting the pics. I hope to get out to my cameras in about a week.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I took my camera down. Been bowhunting. Thinking about hanging it back up. 

Darin


----------



## chriscustom

Dewy! DUDE! If you need any help going after that pig give me a call!


----------



## chriscustom

Not a trail camer pic but I but I did take this pic while fishing and it is public land and I will be hunting this deer.<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=554118_10100240410692177_1740693516_n1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/554118_10100240410692177_1740693516_n1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Ed K

I got this one of the camera this morning.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Ed K said:


> I got this one of the camera this morning.


If your clock is right in this picture, just goes to show the importance of hunting through midday.


----------



## Ed K

Clock is right we talked about that after I pulled the card and saw the picture, most would be eating luch or getting ready to hunt the afternoon.


----------

